# Soldier Dogs



## newlie (Feb 12, 2013)

I just got finished reading an interesting book. It's called "Soldier Dogs" by Maria Goodavage and gives a lot of information about where the military gets their dogs, some of the assessments dogs go through to see if their suited for military work and if so, what kind of work. Also, what happens to dogs who don't make the cut, the training of dogs and handlers, war stories and military dogs that make it to retirement age, etc. I never realized that dogs are regarded as "equipment" by the Department of Defense and that many were abandoned in war zones through the years when the US pulled out. Shameful behavior, but hopefully we do better these days...


----------



## SwifTst1 (Mar 27, 2016)

Cool!

Sent from my XT1032 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

Sounds like a good read!


----------



## DogSupport (Mar 21, 2016)

The 'Soldier Dogs' book is available on Amazon.com.


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

I just ordered my new book should be coming any day


----------

